# Pigeon in Ohio (cinci area) need new home.



## Hawsegal

Hello,

I joined this forum specifically because I didn't want to post this bird on craigslist and have it become snake food.

I have a small (I'm pretty sure) male pigeon that we got as company for an adopted feral pigeon (whom has one wing) for companionship. When we got this bird we were told it was female, time has proved otherwise.

This bird is very aggressive, I won't lie. He smacks with his wings and pecks hold of your hand. Today he flipped his wings so hard he broke blood feathers on both wings and needed them pulled to stop the bleeding.

I am unable to keep this bird as I do not have the room to set up another suitable size cage. His wings have been trimmed and will remain so until his next molt, so plenty of time to get it accustomed to handling if you're willing.

The only thing I ask is the little guy go to a decent home. I'm terrified that he'll become snake food. If anyone has room for a grumpy little homing pigeon please let me know. Even aggressive birds deserve a good home.


----------



## conditionfreak

I live in Hillsboro, Ohio. I fly with the Greater Cinci Combine. I can give your bird a forever home, but he will not be living in my home in a cage. He will live in the fourth pic down on this thread I posted several days ago. He will be living with about 15 homing pigeons in this cage/coop in that bottom pic on this link.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f38/pics-of-my-lofts-and-such-43958.html

I am assuming your bird is a feral?

I will be in Cincinnati (Mt. Airy area) for shipping of birds to a race, this Saturday and could meet you maybe, if you want him to live with me. Or you can bring him to my home. I never cull, nor mistreat life. He will eat well, have good company, room to fly but safe from predators, and have his own perch. Forever.

That is the best I can do to help you and him out.

P.S. He really doesn't sound all that different from many other pigeons, in the area of aggression. But I won't be handling him much anyway. He will just be a pigeon doing pigeon stuff with other pigeons. He will not be a pet.


----------



## Hawsegal

conditionfreak said:


> I live in Hillsboro, Ohio. I fly with the Greater Cinci Combine. I can give your bird a forever home, but he will not be living in my home in a cage. He will live in the fourth pic down on this thread I posted several days ago. He will be living with about 15 homing pigeons in this cage/coop in that bottom pic on this link.
> 
> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f38/pics-of-my-lofts-and-such-43958.html
> 
> I am assuming your bird is a feral?
> 
> I will be in Cincinnati (Mt. Airy area) for shipping of birds to a race, this Saturday and could meet you maybe, if you want him to live with me. Or you can bring him to my home. I never cull, nor mistreat life. He will eat well, have good company, room to fly but safe from predators, and have his own perch. Forever.
> 
> That is the best I can do to help you and him out.
> 
> P.S. He really doesn't sound all that different from many other pigeons, in the area of aggression. But I won't be handling him much anyway. He will just be a pigeon doing pigeon stuff with other pigeons. He will not be a pet.


I don't think he'll be happy as a pet, lol. He's not a feral, believe it or not. I actually drove all the way up to Dayton to purchase a different bird. The original female I was going to buy had a hurt leg. I bought a beautiful roller and got the grumpy homer and the little hurt female free. I have no issues with the other two that I got, just this guy. 

My little injured female lets me hold her and even falls asleep in my hand as I exercise her hurt leg.

I would be more than happy to give him to a good home. You look like you have a good area to home him in and I am in a hurry to get him to a new home as the temporary housing he's in just isn't cutting it.

I live in Goshen, Ohio (if you know where Loveland/Milford/Blanchester is) and would love to give him to you. I only regret that I won't have a cage to give him to you in, just a box  

If you would like for me to meet you where you will be shipping, or somewhere between where I live and there, I would love for him to go with you. If you would like to email me and let me know, it would be appreciated. I will be at work until 5pm tomorrow so it would be a late evening reply.
My email is Zombiehiphop69(at)hotmail.com.

Thank you for offering to take this little guy into your flock!


----------



## c.hert

Your a good man Conditionfreak and I know that you will be good to this pigeon and make it have pigeon world things...In fact: I think you are wonderful...c.hert


----------



## conditionfreak

Just picked up this bird from Hawsegal. It is a sweat heart. Not grumpy at all (at least not yet). 

Turns out, it is originally from our own Keith C., here on the forum. It is one of those homers that looks like a seagull, in coloration. Pretty bird.

Nothing wrong with the bird except that it doesn't get along with Hawsegals other bird. That is why she thinks it is another cock bird. Apparently Keith C. told her that it is a hen. I have to say that I am almost positive it is a hen, at this point. Will know better tomorrow.

But what's the difference. Hen or cock bird. It is now a new member of the tribe here at Marine One lofts.


----------



## c.hert

So happy for you and that birdie and thank you for helping it find a nice home and loft like yours and it will become your most favorite of all I just bet.....c.hert


----------



## TAWhatley

Great work dear members! Thank you for the happy ending for this pigeon. I guess time will tell just how tough (or not) this little pigeon is! Please do keep us posted, conditionfreak. AND thank you so much for giving this one a great home.

Terry


----------



## Hawsegal

Thank you for taking that little guy. I did fret terribly about it not going to a good home, but I do believe that it has found one  I do feel guilty though, this will only be the second animal I've had to let go in my entire life. I do try to keep them and care for them until they pass away, however at this point I'm out of room!

I hope that either way it turns out to be a sweetie for you. I do know my little injured hen that it was picking at is much happier to be able to get to the food and water without being harassed...or being ran over in the process of the pigeon (whose name was Gabby, if you care to keep it) in attack mode.

Thanks to everyone who helped me find this lil guy...er...girl...?...a new home

When I came home and felt the pelvic bone of my little hen..still leaves me wondering if it was a male or female that I gave you Conditionfreak. LOL

Oh well, Thank you again from the bottom of my heart, I am so happy that the little pigeon is in a good home. Now back to rehab with my little defective flock


----------



## conditionfreak

You are quite welcome. I like it when little things like this work out for all involved.

By the way. You and your father seem like nice people. I know that you first posted on this forum, specifically to find a home for grumpy (I mean Gabby). But you should drop by here now and then and contribute about your little flock. ("birds of a feather, flock together" and all that)

P.S. Next time you are looking for a homer. Just email me and I can fix you up with whatever you are looking for, at no cost. Since we are in close proximity. No sense driving too far, and spending money. I can tell a pigeon in your care, will be treated well.

Your dad has me wanting a pet crow now.


----------



## Big T

conditionfreak said:


> You are quite welcome. I like it when little things like this work out for all involved.
> 
> By the way. You and your father seem like nice people. I know that you first posted on this forum, specifically to find a home for grumpy (I mean Gabby). But you should drop by here now and then and contribute about your little flock. ("birds of a feather, flock together" and all that)
> 
> P.S. Next time you are looking for a homer. Just email me and I can fix you up with whatever you are looking for, at no cost. Since we are in close proximity. No sense driving too far, and spending money. I can tell a pigeon in your care, will be treated well.
> 
> *Your dad has me wanting a pet crow now.*


There is a story here and I want to hear it. Pet Crow??????

Tony


----------



## conditionfreak

Well. I can't really speak on it too much. But Hawsegals father and I had a very brief discussion, whereupon he told me about when he was a lot younger, that he had a pet crow. He said it flew wild, but would come "home" and was his free and wild pet. I do not know how it got that way, but he described it pretty much like it was able to come "home" from distances and was like a flying puppy. In that it had bonded to him and he to it.

Sounded like it was a truly remarkable pet and fowl friend. He said they (crows) are very intelligent and sometimes amazed him in its intelligence.

Maybe he or someone who has had a pet crow in the past, will enlighten us more. I personally always anted to have a crow friend, when I was a child. They are beautiful and somwhwat majestic in my opinion.

Besides. Can you imagine having one or two pet crows to chase away the hawks? That would be awesome.


----------



## Hawsegal

He raised it from a little naked bird and proceeded to bond with it. Quite an onery bird from what he said. It liked to take his various small shiny tools and fly far away with them (and they were NEVER seen again)

Even going as far as once plucking the diamond from his aunts ring. Of course after this happened they caught the bird and kept it in a cage...well...long enough to "get the diamond back".

Smart little bird too, it was able to talk, specifically a three word cussing that it was called after it flew away each time with a valuable. (abbreviated: SOB) and would proceed to perch in a tree and yell that down to any visitors that happened to show up 

_*I would gladly pay anyone who would be able to provide him with a baby crow, as it is the season for them.*_

He also had a..I think..great horned owl that he helped rehabilitate. My mom didn't care too much for the 360 head turns late at night with big yellow staring eyes.

And just to top the list, he did have a groundhog for a pet for a while there too. Nothing is too strange to take under the wing of this odd household.

(1 three-legged bearded dragon, 1 gimp legged pigeon, 1 one winged pigeon, 1 one eyed goldfish, 1 blind goldfish, 1 cross beaked chicken, and 1 turtle i swear has a veeeeeeeeery tiny brain) 

Someone has to love the defective ones, right?


----------



## Hawsegal

OH, also something else I wanted to ask. Since you live soooooo close to me, where in the world do you buy your pigeon feed from? I ordered a 50lb bag from Foy's online...A bit too expensive for my taste  Suggestions?


----------



## conditionfreak

There is a feed store in Wilmington, called "Buckeye Feeds", and they sell both pigeon pellets and several different types of pigeon seed mixtures. It is almost next door (just a block or two north) of Wilmington College. They have pigeon feed mixtures,with and without corn and at least two different brands of seed mixtures (their own and "Sommers"). They also have red and grey grit (I recommend the red grit).

The 50 lb. bags of seed mix will run around 13 dollars or so,. "With corn" cost less than without corn, but my pigeons seemed to like the corn mix best.

I currently use Purina Pigeon Pellets, Nutra Green and Nutra Gold. They order both for me, but have the seed mixtures always in stock.

I highly recommend the quality and prices of pigeon feeds at Buckeye Feeds. Many of the flyers in Cincinnati, come way out here to get their feed from Buckeye Feeds.


----------



## Big T

Hawsegal said:


> He raised it from a little naked bird and proceeded to bond with it. Quite an onery bird from what he said. It liked to take his various small shiny tools and fly far away with them (and they were NEVER seen again)
> 
> Even going as far as once plucking the diamond from his aunts ring. Of course after this happened they caught the bird and kept it in a cage...well...long enough to "get the diamond back".
> 
> Smart little bird too, it was able to talk, specifically a three word cussing that it was called after it flew away each time with a valuable. (abbreviated: SOB) and would proceed to perch in a tree and yell that down to any visitors that happened to show up
> 
> _*I would gladly pay anyone who would be able to provide him with a baby crow, as it is the season for them.*_
> 
> He also had a..I think..great horned owl that he helped rehabilitate. My mom didn't care too much for the 360 head turns late at night with big yellow staring eyes.
> 
> And just to top the list, he did have a groundhog for a pet for a while there too. Nothing is too strange to take under the wing of this odd household.
> 
> (1 three-legged bearded dragon, 1 gimp legged pigeon, 1 one winged pigeon, 1 one eyed goldfish, 1 blind goldfish, 1 cross beaked chicken, and 1 turtle i swear has a veeeeeeeeery tiny brain)
> 
> Someone has to love the defective ones, right?


I knew there was a story and a good one too. All you rehab folks, if there is a crow that needs a home you know who to call.

Tony


----------



## Hawsegal

conditionfreak said:


> There is a feed store in Wilmington, called "Buckeye Feeds", and they sell both pigeon pellets and several different types of pigeon seed mixtures. It is almost next door (just a block or two north) of Wilmington College. They have pigeon feed mixtures,with and without corn and at least two different brands of seed mixtures (their own and "Sommers"). They also have red and grey grit (I recommend the red grit).
> 
> The 50 lb. bags of seed mix will run around 13 dollars or so,. "With corn" cost less than without corn, but my pigeons seemed to like the corn mix best.
> 
> I currently use Purina Pigeon Pellets, Nutra Green and Nutra Gold. They order both for me, but have the seed mixtures always in stock.
> 
> I highly recommend the quality and prices of pigeon feeds at Buckeye Feeds. Many of the flyers in Cincinnati, come way out here to get their feed from Buckeye Feeds.


Oh my goodness!!! I'v pretture sure I spent over $65-70 for a seed mix with corn mailed to me from Foy's! Heck, I'd rather drive to Wilmington in an ice storm than do that again!

My three that I still have don't care for the peas that are in the mix, however they DO like the smaller seeds. Do you think that pellets mixed into the seed mix would be helpful? How much are the pellets anyways? 

They don't do much here except live their little pigeon lives. No homing or racing so I imagine they don't need a pro formula.


----------



## conditionfreak

I don't know the cost of reguler Purina Pigeon Pellets, but the Purina Nutra Green or Gold is about 17 bucks for 50 lbs.

If you are going to get Purina Pigeon Pellets from Buckeye Feeds, you will most likely need to order it a week in advance. Sometimes they have some in stock (because of me I believe), but to be sure before you make the drive, you should call them and order it.

I recommend the pellets over seed. But the birds will choose seed over pellets anyday. It takes them a couple of days to get used to the pellets, and after that they go for them well. I personally think that pellets is the way to go for optimum health. What could be better than each and every morsel of food they consume, having ALL of what they need, food wise. Pigeons as you know, will pick out what they like and not eat what they don't like. With pellets, each bite is the same and nothing is wasted.

If you go into using pellets, be prepared to accept that the first day or two, the birds will not want to eat it.

Mixing pellets with seed will result in the birds picking out the seed and thereby throwing the pellets around onto the cage floor and most likely never eating it. As long as they are getting SOME seed, the will just ignore the pellets. So, I do not recommend mixing seed and pellets. But you can try it if you are worried about them going hungry. I believe in a total immediate change over instead of a gradual change over.

They will not starve themselves to death. Trust me on that. A pigeon can go for a week without eating and not have it affect them a whole lot. Look how long birds are in containers without food, being shipped from one side of the country to another. But they will eat pellets when they are hungry, in a day or two after you start giving them pellets only.

If you prefer the seed mix, it is always available at that feed store and is cheaper than pellets.

I believe the Purina Nutra Green is 14 percent protein and the Green is 18 percent protein. I feed different ones of those two, at different stages of development and race season. Usually mixing it to my own (or their suggestions on the bags) formulas.

Diffinitely buy your pigeon seed from Buckeye in Wilmington, rather than having it shipped to you. It will only cost you the few dollars for gas to get their and back, instead of that high price you quoted. The brand name "Sommers" is the higher end mix of their seed. But I don't see much difference in that and their in house mix. Both are very good seed IMO.


----------



## Hawsegal

Sounds like a winner to me! I'll have to let them plow through the 50lbs of seed mix that they have now (and maybe let my chickens have a bit) before I try pellets 

Thanks for all the info! For a regular in home no homing or racing pigeon, which pellet would you feed?


----------



## TAWhatley

*Crows - Be Careful*

Crows are a protected species under the Federal Migratory Bird Treaty Act and also under all state laws that I know of .. that makes them illegal to have as pets. I know people do have them, and I know they are incredibly smart and wonderful birds. Just be careful what you post on the internet. It's my job to tell you all this.

Terry


----------



## conditionfreak

I would feed Purina pigeon pellets. Whatever is the cheapest. If you are not racing pigeons, it should be more than adequate.

Concerning the crows. That strikes me as sort of funny. I have no clue what the laws are now and you are probably right. But when I was a young kid, there was a fifty cent bounty on crows.

Maybe that is why they are now protected.


----------



## spirit wings

conditionfreak said:


> I would feed Purina pigeon pellets. Whatever is the cheapest. If you are not racing pigeons, it should be more than adequate.
> 
> Concerning the crows. That strikes me as sort of funny. I have no clue what the laws are now and you are probably right. But when I was a young kid, there was a fifty cent bounty on crows.
> 
> Maybe that is why they are now protected.


we had a raven when I was a kid, the base housing MP's had to take him away as he kept trying to land on unsuspecting citizens, He took all my marbles and small toys and horded them on our roof... later my dad let me go up a latter and see what all was up there.. I found coins and all sorts of "treasure".. come to find out he went to a nice rehabber living far out away from popultated areas so he did not scare anyone any more... that was in the early 70's, so we did not get fined for having him then... but now it is different.

The "seagull" bird sounds real nice... I always like that coloration in homers.


----------



## Hawsegal

conditionfreak said:


> I would feed Purina pigeon pellets. Whatever is the cheapest. If you are not racing pigeons, it should be more than adequate.
> 
> Concerning the crows. That strikes me as sort of funny. I have no clue what the laws are now and you are probably right. But when I was a young kid, there was a fifty cent bounty on crows.
> 
> Maybe that is why they are now protected.


Do you happen to have the address to Buckeye feeds? I can't find it online to mapquest it


----------



## conditionfreak

Oh dear. I am embarrassed. I have been telling you it is Buckeye Feeds and it is actually "Buckley Bros. Inc."

Everything else is correct except I had the name wrong.

Their address is P.O. Box 845
320 E. Main street
Wilmington, Ohio 45177

phone #1-937-383-2040

They apparently also have locations in Washington Court House and South Bloomfield. I have those phone numbers if you want them.

Truly sorry about that. Where I used to get feed when I lived up north, was called Buckeye Feeds. (getting old and senile, you know)

By the way. Unless several of my cock birds are gay, Gabby is now named Gabrielle.


----------

